# Sticky  How to: Use a Timing Light



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

For this thread I'll cover using just a basic timing light. No advance dial or buttons. 










VERY VERY easy, don't be intimidated. I won't cover different models of vehicles, just the use of the light itself. Be sure to check your manual for specific applications and the actual adjustment of the timing. This thread is only to show you how to check your timing.

1. Connect the red lead to the positive (+) side of the battery.
2. Connect the black lead to the negative (-) side of the battery. 
3. Connect the pickup, should be a black squarish style clamp, to the #1 cylinder spark plug wire paying attention to the arrow on the clamp - the arrow will point to the spark plug. on an inline 4, it's always the cylinder closest to the belts and pullies.
4. With the engine "off", look for a timing mark on the timing cover of the engine. It's located behind the crankshaft pulley. It should be the largest pulley at the lowest point of the front of your engine in the very center. At this point, if you can see the marks on the crankshaft pulley, be sure to clean them and/or mark them with either white paint or white chalk. 
This image is for instructional purposes only. 








See the tab on the engine? That's more or less what it may or may not look like depending on your engine. The mark on the pulley is the point you will be using as your reference point. 

5. At this point, depending on your application, you may have to disconnect and plug a vacuum line or even disconnect your throttle position sensor. 
6. Start the engine* and wait for it to settle into a steady idle. Then take the timing light and aim it down at the crank pulley at the timing mark, being careful to not get any part of it caught on the belts or burned on the exhaust. You should be able to see the mark on the pulley lighting up with the pulse of the light. This is how you tell where your timing is set. If there are no visible numbers, your service manual or repair manual (hopefully you have one) will tell you what each mark means.
7. If your timing does need to be adjusted, at this time refer to your service manual and follow the procedure for adjusting your ignition timing. 






*Engine should be at operating temperature.


Now if anyone would like to add to this post directions for specific models on how to *adjust* the timing, feel free to do so.


----------



## adamfromork (Jun 12, 2005)

*emissions sticker? z24*

i have a hardbody pickup with the z24 in it and have been adjusting the timing. its simple enough but i dont know what the spec timing should be.
the haynes repair manual says to check the sticker on the underside of the hood but mine has worn away long ago. i have an '86, anyone who has that or later with the sticker, please tell me what it should be. 240 owners i would also appreciate your help.
thanks y'all


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try this forum 
http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=104


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

My light has a metal clamp for the Spark plug wire can I use it the same way.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes you can.


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok Itried but got no light. Do I need to get the clamp to contact the wire beneath the sheathing?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope, you just need to make sure you hook up the power and ground wires and then the clamp - to the #1 plug wire. while its connected, move the wire around while its running and see if you get a light at all. if you get an intermittent light, you may have a bad plug wire.


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok I guess my light is bad cuz my wires are new.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have you tried hooking it up to other plug wires? you wont be able to use them to time the engine but youll know for sure if your gun is bad.


----------



## dagobertoom (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi everyone I've recently bought a nissan march 2000 for my wife and I need help to adjust the timing of the engine . It has a CG10 (DE) engine. Could you help me with this? and if anyone has the manual please send it to my email: [email protected]. I'm counting with you. (Friends!!!!)
Thanks a lot!!!

Regards 

Dagoberto


----------



## chrispretoria (May 29, 2016)

Good day and thank you for the opportunity,

I have a South African Nissan Hardbody 2.0L 16V 2002 Model Model : J03 38
Enj No : KA20016570X

I need to know what the timing should be set to and what the different (5) marks on the pulley means/values. Also should i disconnect anything before setting the timing. I have experience in setting timing and have all the timing equipment.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Chris v.d Merwe
[email protected]


----------

